
Show HN: Perfect Projects Finding Perfect People - nparsons08
Hello!<p>I just wanted to drop in to let you know about a new platform I’m developing that I think could benefit you. I was finding that the mediums I was searching to find freelance work (Twitter, freelance job sites, etc) weren’t really providing me with projects that matched my interests or skill set AND it is a lot of work to find projects through these mediums.<p>My vision is to create a freelance job market that will make it easy for freelancers and people looking for some freelance work to find the perfect partnership by adding a human element to the process (that isn’t you combing through the countless, imperfect results other sources have given you). I have been working on a proprietary algorithm and building a team of people passionate about easing the pain of finding the perfect match and am gathering (who I think are) the right people (both freelancers and companies who hire them) to make this marketplace great.<p>It would be great if you could check us out at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;feather.li and feel free to jump on our mailing list so we can ensure that you’re up to date on when you can start using Feather. That’s it!<p>All suggestions and feedback welcome :)
======
arsalanb
Nice website. Did you use stock photos or actually take those photos yourself?

~~~
nparsons08
Stock photos. I'm a developer, not a photographer :)

